# suche Bitmaps



## Hans.S (10 Oktober 2009)

Hallo !

Für mein SPS VISU Programm würde ich ein paar Anlagenbilder suchen.
Tanks, Mischer, Ventile, Förderanlagen, Sortieranlagen, Fertigungsanlagen usw.
Wäre super wenn mir wer ein Bilder als Datianhang hier hochladen könnte.
Weil ich hab kein Grafik Programm habe und mit Paint hat man leider nicht viele Möglichkeiten

vielen Dank

mfg.Hans


----------



## marlob (10 Oktober 2009)

Welche Visu hast du denn? Bei WinCC sind glaube ich welche dabei 
Kostenlose Grafikprogramme findest du hier 
http://www.inkscape.org/?lang=de und http://gimp-win.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Hans.S (10 Oktober 2009)

Hallo !

Das bei WinCC welche dabei sind, dachte ich mir auch.
Wäre schön wenn mir wer welche hochladen oder einen Link senden kann, wo ich diese Bitmaps downloaden kann.
trotzdem vielen Dank

mfg.Hans


----------



## ToBo (10 Oktober 2009)

Das welche dabei sind, bedeutet doch nicht, dass sie umsonst sind und einfach "hochgeladen" werden können


----------



## Hans.S (10 Oktober 2009)

Hallo

OK ich zahl Dir ein Bier wenn Du mir welche hochlädtst
Ich wäre schon froh über einen Tank und einen Behälter.
Ventile kann ich mir ja mit Paint noch selber zeichnen.


mfg.Hans


----------



## marlob (10 Oktober 2009)

Was ist denn jetzt an einem Tank oder Behälter so schwer zu zeichnen?


----------



## Hans.S (10 Oktober 2009)

Hallo!

Also mit Paint kann man zwar Rechtecke zeichnen aber keine Kreise und nur Elipsen und das Raster funktioniert auch erst bei 4 facher Vergrößerung und dann ist es auch unbrauchbar weils zu klein ist.
Habe es ja schon versucht .
Zum zeichnen von technischen Anlagn ist Paint halt sehr eingeschränkt:???:


So eine Visualisierung zu entwerfen wäre halt schon super


----------



## Hans.S (10 Oktober 2009)

Mit Paint sieht es einfach sch..... aus


----------



## dalbi (10 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

guckst Du hier http://sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=174493&postcount=3
Ansonsten würde ich zum zeichnen Paint.net empfehlen das ist kostenlos und echt Super.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## dalbi (10 Oktober 2009)

So ich nochmal.

Die Grafikbibliothek in WinCC nicht zu verwechseln mit WinCC flexible befindet sich im Graphics Designer unter Ansicht->Bibliothek.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Hans.S (10 Oktober 2009)

Habe mir die VISAM Software installiert und diese Symbole gefunden.
leider sind die mit 32x32 PIX sehr klein und wenn ich eines Auswähle öffnet sich die Windows Bildanzeige und zeigt mir das Symbol nicht richtig an


----------



## Hans.S (10 Oktober 2009)

In Word hab ich jetzt wenigstens einen Zylinder gefunden den ich als Tank verwenden kann.


----------



## ToBo (10 Oktober 2009)

Ich auch noch mal 

Hab mir gerade mal die Mühe gemacht den WinCCFlex Ordner zu
durchforsten. 

Da sind ja hunderte von WMF Grafiken zur Verwendung. 

Kann man darüber nicht einen Ausdruck käuflich erwerben ?

So eine Art Katalog ?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (10 Oktober 2009)

ToBo schrieb:


> Da sind ja hunderte von WMF Grafiken zur Verwendung.
> 
> Kann man darüber nicht einen Ausdruck käuflich erwerben ?



Die Symbolbibliothek die bei den verschiedenen Visualisierungen dabei ist ist meistens die von Reichard Software:

http://www.reichard.com/

Dass bei der Visam Software Symbole dabei sind ist zwar schön, aber ich glaube nicht dass die Firma mit der Demo auch die Verwendungsrechte an den Symbolen abtritt.
Solange das Urheberrecht noch so ist wie es ist, muss man halt damit leben und es auch einhalten.


----------



## Hans.S (10 Oktober 2009)

Hab jetzt trotz Urheberrecht auch meine erste Anlage gezeichnet.
Mit ein wenig Fantasie und der richtigen Software lässt sich mit SPS VISU auch eine Anlage visualisieren.

mfg.Hans


----------



## Rudi (11 Oktober 2009)

Hans.S schrieb:


> Mit ein wenig Fantasie und der richtigen Software lässt sich mit SPS VISU auch eine Anlage visualisieren.
> 
> mfg.Hans



Über welche Schnittstelle hast Du denn SPS-Visu an eine Anlage angebunden ??


----------



## Hans.S (11 Oktober 2009)

Hallo !

Exras>PG/PC Schnittstelle auswählen>SPS-VISU(Win PLC- Engine)>Eigenschaften >127.0.0.1 (IP Adresse einstellen)

IM Simatic Manager neues Projekt anlegen und speichern

Dann SPS VISU>Datei neu > in dem jeweiligen S7 Proj. unter anderen Namen speichern> Software SPS steuern >STEP 7Projekt laden (Pfad für jeweiliges Projekt suchen) >Software SPS steuern> Win PLC Einstellungen>ebenfalls 127.0.0.1 (IP-Adresse einstellen) 

Wenn alles richtig eingestellt ist, klappt die Online Verbindung einwandfrei.

Steht auch teilweise im SPS VISU Handbuch

mfg.Hans


----------



## sailor (11 Oktober 2009)

WINCC und WINCCflex hat dafür eine integrierte Bibliothek die bei der Installation dabei ist. Hier sind (fast) alle Wünsche zu befriedigen.
Gruß
Sailor


----------



## Hans.S (11 Oktober 2009)

Ja wenn ich WinCC hätte, bräuchte ich nicht im Netz nach Bitmaps zu suchen.
Privat kann man sich halt die ganze Siemens Software nicht so ohne weiteres zulegen.
Gibt es da auch eine Demoversion von WinCCflex? 
mfg.Hans


----------



## sailor (11 Oktober 2009)

Nimm doch das Premium - Studio von Siemens. Da ist fast die ganze Software von Siemens drauf. Kostet ca. 90 €. Auch die Reihenfolge der Installationen ist damit immer (meistens) korrekt.
Allerdings sind keine Lizenzen dabei. Aber bei z.B. WINCC läuft das ganze auch ohne, allerdings mit nervigen Meldungen. Die Bibliothek hast Du dann aber kostenlos.
Gruß
Sailor


----------



## Hans.S (11 Oktober 2009)

Hast ja recht
mfg.Hans


----------



## eYe (11 Oktober 2009)

Hans.S schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> Die Licence Kies habe ich schon, aber die Software noch nicht!
> 
> mfg.Hans



Mit solchen Äußerungen wirst du dir hier keine Freunde machen, siehe: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=8


----------



## Ralf62 (24 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

schau doch mal hier:

http://www.inosoft.com/Shop/innovati...s-overview.asp

Gruss Ralf


----------



## Hans.S (24 Oktober 2009)

Hallo!
Funktioniert leider nicht der Link


----------



## Ralf62 (24 Oktober 2009)

Hier der neue Link:

http://server5.gs-shop.de/200/cgi-bin/shop.dll?rootdir=shoptemplate&anbieterid=14370&PKEY=096E


----------

